# Interesting fish "Spot"



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

I was at Petco today, to get more water conditioner and lookit decorations. While wandering the saltwater display (planning for when I actually have money to get that stuff!), I saw a very interesting fish! It had long, but round fins, on an elongated body. Pure white, with black spots... and they were _solid_ spots, too! It was labled as "grouper panther".

So, I get home and do research, thinking this would be perfect for my 210 tank when I set it up...eventually.
I found out I probably don't want this fish for several reasons, after all. First, they get UGLY (in my opinion) when they grow up... not to mention they're then 2 feet in length. Granted, my tank is 6 feet, but that wouldn't leave much room for anything else.

But anyhoo, their "larvae" stage is quite nice!

"Humpback grouper", "barramundi cod", "cromileptes altivelis"

baby









adult


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

I think that adult fish would look pretty sweet in person...


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

Eh, I suppose. Though it looks more like a fish for eating, than admiring as a pet... it _is_ a cod, from what I understand, after all! LOL
I mostly don't like the 'dished in' forehead and long snout. Though it's size alone, would be pretty impressive in a household aquarium!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's not a cod; it's a grouper. Like all groupers, it is a very smart and personable fish which makes a fine pet, kinda like a saltwater Oscar.

Funny you should say that it looks like something you'd rather eat. In Japan, this fish is considered very fine cuisine, so much so in fact that it's hard to get this fish in America anymore due to the Japanese buying them all.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I like the babies but ew they are gross when older


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

It would be hard to keep other fish with that panther


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> t's not a cod; it's a grouper.


I saw somewhere and it could be mu head remembers this as a panther fish... or the 2 things are the same?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Panther Grouper is it's most common name


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

You know Vivid-Dawn. If you like the whole spot look on this fish you shoud look into the "Marine Betta," Calloplesiops altivelis. I think they are very pretty and dont get to big. But they are pure black with white spots.


----------



## bsautococker (Aug 3, 2005)

euRasian32 said:


> It would be hard to keep other fish with that panther


this is true but you could always get the other fish bigger than the grouper. by controling the amount of food that the grouper gets then you would be able to keep that grouper small enough not to eat the other fishes for a while...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, brother!


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

AshleytheGreat said:


> You know Vivid-Dawn. If you like the whole spot look on this fish you shoud look into the "Marine Betta," Calloplesiops altivelis. I think they are very pretty and dont get to big. But they are pure black with white spots.


That's pretty kewl!
And, of course, it's a fish that likes to hide. All the ones I want are shy >_< ...although the pearl jawfish at the LFS will come back out, if I stand perfectly still for a few minutes (and nobody else walks by, too!)

Now I just need to win the lottery, or get HUGE raise at work, or inherit an estate, so I can actually get equipment to keep salty pets LOL


----------



## bsautococker (Aug 3, 2005)

whats the oh brother for old salt??


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You're advising the keeping of a fish under subpar conditions for the mere convenience of the keeper. Not cool.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

They look great when they're grown up... Very unusual! If i had a bigger tank - i'd get one!


----------

